# Seminars with GM Tatum in Holland last weekend



## nlkenpo (Oct 10, 2005)

[font=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]Just to let all of you know that it was a huge inspiration for me to continue doing what I do. We had loads of fun, learned a lot and got hit plenty.

 If there's any of you out there that have never had this experience, I surely recommend you to go and get one!!!

 Also a big thank you to Hans Hesselmann and JP Bolhuis for making all this possible.






 Photo by: Moody (www.kenpo-karate.nl)
[/font]


----------



## nlkenpo (Oct 11, 2005)

The first pictures of this event are now online, on www.kenpokarate.nl. 

 :CTF:


----------

